# Traction Weight



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

I run an F350 with a western plow and the traction sucks in 2 wheel. I see other guys using just 2 wheel drive trucks. What kind of weight should I be running in the bed...


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Not knowing anything about the size of the blade, I would suggest about a ton of weight for ballast and traction. You can also remove the duals in favor of single rears in the winter, that will also help with traction.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

I suppose that info might help. It's an 8 Ft Straight blade and weighs about 900 LBS. The truck is only single rear wheel already, I already have 600LBS in the back. People argue me all the time that a duallly is better in the snow than a single, I disagree because that would dispers the weight would it not.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't run any weight in mine. I plow in 4 all the time ,that's what it's for.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

chasity2682;1022634 said:


> I suppose that info might help. It's an 8 Ft Straight blade and weighs about 900 LBS. The truck is only single rear wheel already, I already have 600LBS in the back. People argue me all the time that a duallly is better in the snow than a single, I disagree because that would dispers the weight would it not.


You will need 3,500 cement block to do that. I just drove 3 ford trucks with cement block it huge impact on my decision for next winter it will be F350 2wd no more 4wd for me. It can moving frozen snowpile without slow down or spin.

My F250 with 4wd would stop and spin. 3500 lb is overkill for F250.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

Milwaukee;1022648 said:


> You will need 3,500 cement block to do that. I just drove 3 ford trucks with cement block it huge impact on my decision for next winter it will be F350 2wd no more 4wd for me. It can moving frozen snowpile without slow down or spin.
> 
> My F250 with 4wd would stop and spin. 3500 lb is overkill for F250.


I believe I hear a little sarcasm there, I want to plow some of my lots in 2 wheel to save on gas but I can barely drive on the road in 2 wheel drive


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't believe me?

1 is F350 2 is F450. If you look bed there are grey cement block sit in middle of axle. They never got stuck.

Check this picture.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Adequate ballast weight will help with pushing. Last storm we had was 8" of wet cement snow. With about 1500# in the bed and a 1000# 810 up front, I was tipping the scales right at 10,500#. The truck pushed well, but could use another 1000# or so in the back. 

As long as you're legal, there's no such thing as too much weight.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your not going to be burning up that much in gas plowing in 4 wheel. It will cost more for new tires from spinning them.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

chasity2682;1022634 said:


> I suppose that info might help. It's an 8 Ft Straight blade and weighs about 900 LBS. The truck is only single rear wheel already, I already have 600LBS in the back. People argue me all the time that a duallly is better in the snow than a single, I disagree because that would dispers the weight would it not.


I agree with you .. I remove my duells and run singles when I'm plowing.. But I do have weight on 2yd sander that I fill about half way


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

Milwaukee;1022668 said:


> Don't believe me?
> 
> 1 is F350 2 is F450. If you look bed there are grey cement block sit in middle of axle. They never got stuck.
> 
> Check this picture.


That is insane looking I thought you were just f***** with me. Are you not worried about the axels or suspension with those 3500LB blocks.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

JohnnyU;1022670 said:


> Adequate ballast weight will help with pushing. Last storm we had was 8" of wet cement snow. With about 1500# in the bed and a 1000# 810 up front, I was tipping the scales right at 10,500#. The truck pushed well, but could use another 1000# or so in the back.
> 
> As long as you're legal, there's no such thing as too much weight.


I am pushing 10,000lbs just with the truck plus another 1500 with the plow and 3/4" steel plate in the back.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

my truck empty= 8500lbs (scale verified)
boss 9.2vxt =990lbs
ballast=800lbs
total weight=10,290

and i still need 4x4 quite often.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We run 960lbs in our 09 f-350 and it could use a little more. This summer I will build a nice rack to hold about 1400lbs.
This truck seams to get good traction with the stock tires though (the cheep 17in tires). My brother always runs it but I ran it 2 storms ago and ran 2wd almost the whole time with a 4 inch snowfall and a 8.6 boss straight.
Robert


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

chasity2682;1022661 said:


> I want to plow some of my lots in 2 wheel to save on gas


You're joking.... Right?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

chasity2682;1022720 said:


> That is insane looking I thought you were just f***** with me. Are you not worried about the axels or suspension with those 3500LB blocks.


It not my fleet trucks. It belong to 1 member here that was my good friend.

They not worry about break anything.

Honest rear axle in Ford rated like 5,800 but lot people push over that and no issues.

First I thought it was too heavy and break anything after I test drive I knew it have no issues but you could notice diesel work hard.

You could try find smaller cement block like 2,500 and see if it help.

I prefer not use 4wd why it expenisve to rebuilt every year for worn out u joints.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

chasity2682;1022661 said:


> I want to plow some of my lots in 2 wheel to save on gas





Milwaukee;1023286 said:


> I prefer not use 4wd why it expenisve to rebuilt every year for worn out u joints.


You guys should just use shovels... Oh, and _walk_ to your accounts with the shovels. That way you wouldn't burn any fuel or wear the truck out. :waving: :laughing:


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why not use the 4wd, you paid for it when you bought the truck. I bet you would use more fuel carrying 3500 pounds than using 4wd and 500-700 pounds of ballast. Plus it will stop better with less weight. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

cubicinches

Honest if you calculate how much it cost to maintenance on 4wd truck compare to 2wd truck.

Honest lot 4wd trucks I have wear out u joints so fast when you turn wheel tons time and plow wet snow.


I just like truck that don't need maintenance every winter for new u joints. And it no fun when lock out hub isn't work.



I can drop Trac Tru in rear axle, 3k pound in bed, and able to plow like tank


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You may be able to plow bigger lots with 2WD but in 90% of short run or driveways you WILL need 4WD to be able to do the best job.
Plowing in 2WD requires more speed to push the same amount of snow that 4WD will push at moch slower and safer speeds.
Maintenence is maintenence...no matter whay you drive you still need to do it. It is a cost of doing business


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

one thousand pounds.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would say that if you are going to just use the 2wd then at least 3000lbs.


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

You could get a leveling kit?


----------

